# Software para estações



## kalas (19 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou a desenvolver um projecto de final de curso e precisava de uma ajuda, já que a minha área pouco tem de questões relacionadas com meteorologia(Eng. Informática).
Precisava que me indicassem software para recolha de dados de estações meteorológicas. Esta informação será usada apenas para uma análise do mercado, para fazer um levantamento do que já existe. Se me puderem indicar o que conhecem/usam. Não procuro nada em concreto, podem ser soluções pagas, open source, para windows, linux, mac os, etc... tudo o que souberem.

Já testei o wheather display, e uma solução para linux que agora não me recordo do nome.

Agradecido


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

Virtual Weather Station
http://www.ambientweather.com/software.html


WeatherLink (Só estações Davis)
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/software.asp

Meteohub 
http://www.meteohub.de/

Heavyweather (só estações La Crosse)
http://www.heavyweather.info/

wview
http://www.wviewweather.com/


----------



## prof (29 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

Boas

E precisamos desse software pago para fazermos algo nosso? Para colocar no nossa própria página web? 

A estação que utilizo recebe os dados através de um programa chamado LoggerNet.

O que pretendia era algo que recebesse os dados da estação e, depois de tratados, os colocasse no formato html.

Cumprimentos.

​


----------

